# W



## Summer School (Aug 10, 2011)

I am a charter captain in need of true trip jet divers (40’s). I would appreciate it if you let me know what you have. I am located in southwest cleveland in Middleburg Heights, OH. 

THANK YOU

Mark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

lakeshore park had some today


----------



## Summer School (Aug 10, 2011)

Summer School said:


> I am a charter captain in need of true trip jet divers (40’s). I would appreciate it if you let me know what you have. I am located in southwest cleveland in Middleburg Heights, OH.
> 
> THANK YOU
> 
> ...


Please remove post. I found some online. Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

